# The Magician's Trick



## blhowes (Jul 27, 2008)

I suppose the entertainment forum is where this belongs.

Recently, I was flipping through the stations and stopped at a channel where a magician was doing a trick. He was blindfolded, in a pool full of people, walking on the water. I usually like magic tricks, but wasn't too thrilled by this one. It tended in my mind to seek to minimize Jesus' walking on the water.

Any of you see this magician do his trick? He didn't seem to be supported from underneath or above. Anybody have any thoughts about how he might have done this trick?

Any thoughts from our resident magician (Matthew)?


----------



## wmc1982 (Jul 27, 2008)

that guy your talking about is completely false. There are many explanations to his tricks and I remember a conversation where he laughed at people who thought any of his tricks were actually real.

I would have to see the video. I suppose there were hidden supports.

(Not David Blaine, but, that other guy....can't think of him...)


----------



## wmc1982 (Jul 27, 2008)

blhowes said:


> I suppose the entertainment forum is where this belongs.
> 
> Any thoughts from our resident magician (Matthew)?



The Gospel writer Matthew? Whom do you mean>


----------



## blhowes (Jul 27, 2008)

wmc1982 said:


> blhowes said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose the entertainment forum is where this belongs.
> ...


C. Matthew McMahon


----------



## wmc1982 (Jul 27, 2008)

blhowes said:


> wmc1982 said:
> 
> 
> > blhowes said:
> ...



performing an allusion is still dangerous in my opinion because it is often implied that it is fully real. 

God doesn't deal with magic, so I would stay away from anything claiming to be magic.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jul 27, 2008)

wmc1982 said:


> that guy your talking about is completely false. There are many explanations to his tricks and I remember a conversation where he laughed at people who thought any of his tricks were actually real.
> 
> I would have to see the video. I suppose there were hidden supports.
> 
> (Not David Blaine, but, that other guy....can't think of him...)



Chris Angle?


----------



## wmc1982 (Jul 27, 2008)

Reformingstudent said:


> wmc1982 said:
> 
> 
> > that guy your talking about is completely false. There are many explanations to his tricks and I remember a conversation where he laughed at people who thought any of his tricks were actually real.
> ...



yea, Chris Angel. He admits that all his tricks are allusions. Some he offers on his dvd, others he shows with camera tricks. I saw the video where he explained the candy machine trick where he reached through the glass. Angel doesn't claim any supernatural power, neither does Blaine.


----------



## blhowes (Jul 27, 2008)

Any idea how he might have done the trick?


----------



## wmc1982 (Jul 27, 2008)

pretty sure through camera tricks and a hired audience.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jul 27, 2008)

wmc1982 said:


> Reformingstudent said:
> 
> 
> > wmc1982 said:
> ...



Even if it is just an allusion it's still making mockery of what our Lord did when He was here on Earth. (Walking on water that is)


----------



## blhowes (Jul 27, 2008)

Reformingstudent said:


> Even if it is just an allusion it's still making mockery of what our Lord did when He was here on Earth. (Walking on water that is)


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 28, 2008)

Allusions can be dangerous as well fellows but what you are describing are 'illusions' and I welcome them. The illusionists are essential in our battle against superstition and vulnerability to be deceived. 

Real demons (weak as they are) need illusions in order to leverage fear and more superstition. Chris Angel, Blaine, Copperfield all demonstrate that magic IS merely an understanding of physics, mechanics and take advantage of the expectations of the audience. Demons are not much more powerful than the best illusionists, they are just a bit more clever and have better schemes and tricks.

Chris Angel is impressive and seeming to walk on water does not diminish the authority of Christ over ALL THINGS. Can Chris come back from the dead. No. Can he transform a former God hater like me into a worshipper? No. Chris Angel shows what is possible without the supernatural so we won't be fooled when the demon or faith healer tries to attack the sovereignty of God and the authority of Christ.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 28, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> Chris Angel shows what is possible without the supernatural so we won't be fooled when the demon or faith healer tries to attack the sovereignty of God and the authority of Christ.



Excellent point.


----------



## skellam (Jul 28, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> Chris Angel is impressive and seeming to walk on water does not diminish the authority of Christ over ALL THINGS. Can Chris come back from the dead. No. Can he transform a former God hater like me into a worshipper? No. Chris Angel shows what is possible without the supernatural so we won't be fooled when the demon or faith healer tries to attack the sovereignty of God and the authority of Christ.



I was just thinking that walking across a pool is a great illusion . But, it seems like an idle parlor trick next to calming a storm tossed sea with but a word.


----------

